# Gettin Rid of the PAT??



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What does everyone think about the NFL to get ride of the PAT?

I think it would be a dumb move and i don't mind the PAT. There is maybe 1 PAT a year that is missed or blocked. So i understand it is a gimme. Blair Walsh the MN Vikings Kicker wrote a good article and I some what agree with him. Move it back so it is a 30 yarder or so. I mean right now it is a 20 yarder.... 10 yards to the uprights....3 yards from goal line....and 7 yards to the holder.

Here is what Walsh wrote.



> Exclusive: Vikings kicker on why PATs must stay, and how to improve them
> 
> My name is Blair Walsh, and I'm the kicker for the Minnesota Vikings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

he sure makes a good point


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I would rather see it moved back like his article stated versus eliminating the PAT all together, it still should be part of the game......Go Vikes !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

here is another twist to think about when moving it back..... If it is a 42 yarder....what happens when there is a false start? that makes it a 47 yarder!! Or a holding.... 52 yarder!! Now you are talking more misses. Even at what the article states with 38 yards.... Now a 42 or 48 yarder!! There are many penalties that happen still on the PAT. You see holds, false starts, etc. So those distances might be too long.

Then here is another complication..... Where do you put the ball to start the PAT?? Does it stay the same distance for when you go for 2??? Because gaining 3 yards can be easier than gaining 10 yards!!

this just opens up another whole package of issues!!!

It is just good things to discuss before the draft and since Free Agency isn't going crazy yet. LOL


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck is right.....Wouldn't moving it back basically eliminate the 2 point.It's tough enough to get the 2 point from 3 yards out,much less from 32 yds. out.

Of course Walsh is not in favor.....it's his job.

I still like the proposal that would eliminate the 1 point kick.Speeds up the game.Just make the TD worth 7 points.If you want to try for a 2 point ,it would be the same as now.....from the 3 yd. line.If you don't make it.....you get only 6 instead of 7.


----------

